# Dryer 3 prong to 4 prong wiring question



## neondeception (May 2, 2012)

I searched for a how to on here and found a great one. 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/please-help-changing-dryer-cord-3-prong-4-prong-24799/

On the diagram I have figured out the green wire connects to the frame where I unhooked it and capped it\replaced with green from new plug. So where the green one was connected on the block is where the white one from the new plug goes. However the wire combined with the green one coming off the block into the dryer was dark blue, not white. On the block it has L1, neutral (white/was green) and L2. The diagram on this forum is showing L1 is the Black wire and L2 is the Red wire. However on the other side of the block, coming off and going into the dryer it is showing different. Coming off the block L1 is a red wire and L2 is the black wire. So I don't know whether to follow the L1 and L2 labels or the wire colors coming off the block into the dryer. The 3 prong that came off is only gray. It had no colors to follow.

Brand name is HotPoint. Heavy duty large capacity 3 cycle.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If you have the book for the appliance, it will give you info on 3 & 4 wire hook ups. If you want more, post a picture of your situation.


----------



## neondeception (May 2, 2012)

The block is in the dryer and difficult to see the wires coming off. Couldn't get a good picture unfortunately.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

L1 and L2 are the hot leads. They can be any color accept white and green. White is always neutral and green is always ground.


----------



## neondeception (May 2, 2012)

So it red and black can be on L1 or L2 in any order?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

neondeception said:


> So it red and black can be on L1 or L2 in any order?


Yep. You can even jump up and done and drink a cold one. It does not matter because it is straight 240vac.


----------

